# Zendesk worst piece of shit



## Hxxx (Jan 30, 2014)

Went to give a try to zendesk. All I need is basic, just tickets, so selected the started plan. What a piece of shit UI, so complicated, nothing clear enough.

And people complain about WHMCS, ClientExec, and Hostbills...

1- Nothing standard.

2- Worst support personnel ever.

3- The UI is garbage.

I spent 2 hours trying to figure out how I was supposed to present just a submit ticket form, since I didn't wanted to link directly to the my website. I just wanted to give that link to specific customers , so that the support is easier. From what I saw, which is a joke, you have to create  the submit ticket form, copy the code and paste it in your own zen desk account? That doesnt make sense, thats ok for an external website, but for the same interface?

Maybe it works for other people, but for me, is a waste of time compared to the other products in the market.

Just wanted to share, you know, kill the angryness ? LOL


----------



## hzr (Jan 30, 2014)

1. No shit.

2. I have always had response times of under 5-10 minutes.

3. The UI is customisable and A/B tested, usability tested, unlike WHMCS et al


Problem exists between keyboard and chair.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 30, 2014)

hzr said:


> 1. No shit.
> 
> 2. I have always had response times of under 5-10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Opinions are welcome. That's why I posted it. Nice to know that it works for you


----------



## Leyton (Jan 30, 2014)

We used ZenDesk for over a year, and found it to be a really amazing piece of software. We've recently tried out their "help center" upgrade to the client-end, and couldn't get on with it - or at least couldn't get used to it. The good thing is that you can request (even as a new user) to change back to the "Web Portal" system, which we prefer.

That said, I've previously recommended a product which we beta tested: *Groove*. Given that we're no longer using all of ZenDesk's features - and I get on really well with Alex and his team - we've moved our tickets over (and are importing the KB). So far we're really enjoying it; though if you want a customer front-end, it's not the solution for you.

I think that ZenDesk offers a solid product, and it's worth using (if you plan to use the features you're paying for). If you're struggling with the UI - send them a ticket, and try to get your account switched to the portal.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 30, 2014)

@hzr Now that you mentioned 5-10 minutes support. Well mine is hours, if not days


----------



## Leyton (Jan 30, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> @hzr Now that you mentioned 5-10 minutes support. Well mine is hours, if not days


I've never had to wait too long for support. For some queries, they do have operating hours - so you might have to wait until they're next open. Otherwise, it's normally very high quality, fast support from those guys.


----------



## willie (Jan 30, 2014)

We used Zendesk where I used to work.  Calling it a piece of shit is going overboard, but I felt its UI tried too hard be a browser-inside-a-browser instead of just using a straightforward web interface.  It had its own tabbing system written in Javascript, so if you wanted to look at multiple tickets you'd have all these internal tabs open under a single browser tab.  It was all too easy to close the outer tab instead of the inner one when you were done with a specific ticket, and that would close your view on ALL the tickets you were working on.  I'd rather that it just use browser tabs.  There were various other annoyances like that as well.  Plus it was pretty expensive for what it did.  Zendesk's own support response was pretty good though.


----------



## hzr (Jan 30, 2014)

Really the only reason I replied the way I did was because a new UI suddenly is "worst piece of shit" which I think is entirely uncalled for.

Another issue might be that zendesk is not really meant for something like cpanel / shared hosting integration or anything for one, if you're trying to use it like that.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 30, 2014)

I requested cancellation. Since is SaaS I really expected more, since their marketing is so nicely done. I can't imagine depending on this service with that amount of wait time for support. I did call them but I really disliked the support through the phone, is like super rushed? And they make me do tasks that don't solve the issue. 

I have to admit I deny to post in their forums for help, is not professional from my POV. Maybe if I did ... But nah.

With so many products on this category, why spending a day troubleshooting it...


----------



## hzr (Jan 30, 2014)

I've never had to call a provider and I positively DESPISE calling providers because trying to do things like reference ticket numbers, no paper trail (illegal to record), trying to read off root passwords, ssh keys is entirely pointless.

Why did you refuse to post in their forums?


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 30, 2014)

hzr said:


> Really the only reason I replied the way I did was because a new UI suddenly is "worst piece of shit" which I think is entirely uncalled for.
> 
> Another issue might be that zendesk is not really meant for something like cpanel / shared hosting integration or anything for one, if you're trying to use it like that.


Well maybe the expression was too much. I do apologize if that, in any way made you feel uncomfortable or offended.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 30, 2014)

hzr said:


> I've never had to call a provider and I positively DESPISE calling providers because trying to do things like reference ticket numbers, no paper trail (illegal to record), trying to read off root passwords, ssh keys is entirely pointless.
> 
> Why did you refuse to post in their forums?


I was expecting professional support. Not user to user support (which I really dislike).


----------



## willie (Jan 30, 2014)

I never phoned them for support.  Emailing to support at zendesk.com worked just fine.


----------



## shinehost (Jan 31, 2014)

We like WHMCS. I mean its easy to manage all under same platform. Why not using WHMCS? Any reasons.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 31, 2014)

shinehost said:


> We like WHMCS. I mean its easy to manage all under same platform. Why not using WHMCS? Any reasons.


You didn't read the thread.



hrr1963 said:


> Went to give a try to zendesk.* All I need is basic, just tickets*, so selected the started plan. What a piece of shit UI, so complicated, nothing clear enough.


PS: this place is turning into WHT - "post just for the sake of showing off their signatures"

Just a matter of time before - "what is your budget" posts appears.


----------



## peterw (Jan 31, 2014)

Change the topic to


```
I don't like Zendesk, advise alternatives
```


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 31, 2014)

I trialed it a while back. It was decent software and I didn't have any issues with it. Free price of support being included in whmcs however was better.


----------

